# LF ideas how to get uninsured motorist coverage to trigger (CA)



## La La Lady (Nov 9, 2018)

I was involved in an accident a couple of weeks ago. I was on my way to pick up an Uber passenger and was hit by a panicking jack-wagon getaway driver for a robbery in progress who took off after hitting me. The accident was caught on a grocery store video (they were the ones being robbed) so I have the CA license plate of the car, and there is video of the driver.

I have full coverage with USAA, including a rideshare rider, and my deductible is $1000. USAA tells me in CA for UM coverage to trigger I need to:

-identify the car that hit me (check!)
-identify the jack-wagon driver
-obtain confirmation that insurance coverage does not exist

There was a crime in progress, so I feel like no insurance would apply regardless? (I just thought of that - I'll read my own policy and see what it says, but maybe this argument would fly?)

I am wondering how I can anonymously obtain this info. Right now I feel like my only option is to rely on the LAPD to get this info. It's been 2 weeks and they still haven't assigned a detective, so it seems like that may take a while.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, talk about fun situation to get into. 

With accident report in hand, won't USAA take care of it for you? I assume the only issue is the deductible, you might have to pay out and wait a while to get it back.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Start with the accident report.


----------



## La La Lady (Nov 9, 2018)

The car is being repaired now. It's just over 6K damage. USAA is covering repairs, I am just trying to get the deductible back.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

But was a traffic accident report filed?


----------



## La La Lady (Nov 9, 2018)

Yes, but it's not available yet. It won't have the ID of the driver, because I didn't know that. The store also had a report for the robbery and they have the video. It's going to take the LAPD detectives to try to ID the driver.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Since the deductible amount you would pay would be too the body shop, what I would suggest is to contact a manager at the body shop as well as the claims adjuster and is if they will agree to let you have your car once it is ready without paying the deductible with the understanding that under the circumstances, eventually the coverage will be by the other part or by uninsured motorist.

That is what I did several years ago. The manager of the body shop let me have my car when it was ready with the understanding from my claims adjuster that eventually either the other party would pay or it would be covered by underinsured or uninsured motorist.


----------



## ClaimsLady (Feb 14, 2019)

Hope this is all resolved for you by now. 

The research and legwork you describe are all things that any adjuster worth their salt should be doing, once the police report is available. To my knowledge, there are no consumer access to registry and carrier records. The real rub will be identifying the driver.

Your assumption is correct that most carriers exclude liability for collisions when the vehicle is being utilized for crime or while stolen, however a denial in hand should (in most cases, depending on the language on your policy) trigger the UMPD. 

Happy to review any policy language if you have an excerpt.


----------



## La La Lady (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. I recently received a letter from the LAPD stating their investigation had concluded. They provided me with the name and address of the owner of the car that hit me, which had no insurance record with the DMV, but they were unable to locate or identify the driver. So, that is that.


----------



## ClaimsLady (Feb 14, 2019)

La La Lady said:


> Thanks for your reply. I recently received a letter from the LAPD stating their investigation had concluded. They provided me with the name and address of the owner of the car that hit me, which had no insurance record with the DMV, but they were unable to locate or identify the driver. So, that is that. :frown:


Does your policy explicitly state the driver must be identified? Depending on the verbiage this is something I would still consider covering with the registered driver being identified and confirmed to be uninsured.


----------



## La La Lady (Nov 9, 2018)

ClaimsLady said:


> Does your policy explicitly state the driver must be identified? Depending on the verbiage this is something I would still consider covering with the registered driver being identified and confirmed to be uninsured.


I will try and see if it flies, but my concern is losing anonymity. I'm not sure its worth the risk to have my address leaked to the owner of the vehicle unintentionally.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

This is all stuff your own insurance is required to do. It's part of your premium that they do this work.

It sounds like you need to start the ball rolling with a complaint with your state insurance commissioner.

Be very detailed and complete with your complaint.


----------

